# Homemade Bailey's Receipe



## Ann-Marie (Dec 10, 2006)

Help!!  I lost my reseipe for homemade Bailey's.  Does anyone have one?  Mine had Rye, sweetened condensed milk, heavy cream, coconut extract and chocolate.  I feel like I am missing something, and can't remember the quantities.
Edited:  I want one that does not contain eggs.  Thanks


----------



## cathyv (Dec 10, 2006)

*Here are three variations!*

HOMEMADE BAILEY'S IRISH CREAM   

1 can Eagle Brand
1 pt. whipping cream
1 tsp. instant coffee
4 tbsp. chocolate syrup
1 1/2 c. blended whiskey

Mix together. 


Ingredients:
• 2 Large Cartons Whipping Cream (2 Cups each)  
• 6 oz Cooking Chocolate Syrup  
• 1 Tsp. Inst. Coffee Dissolved in a little water  
• 1 Tin Eagle Brand Milk  
• 2 Large Tins Evaporated Milk  
• 1 Bottle Irish Whiskey  
Method:
Pour chocolate syrup into a large bowl with Eagle Brand Milk and mix on low with mixer till blended. Add evaporated milk, whipping cream, and coffee. Beat thoroughly. Add whiskey last. Let stand 4 hours before drinking. (if you can!)
Notes:
This will fill 4 - 26oz whiskey bottles - please 

1 cup light cream 
1 can Eagle sweetened condensed milk (14 oz.) 
1 2/3 cups Irish whiskey 
1 teaspoon instant coffee 
1 tablespoon Hershey's chocolate syrup 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1 teaspoon almond extract 

1. Combine all the ingredients in a blender set on high speed for 30 
seconds. 
2. Bottle in a tightly sealed container and refrigerate. The 
liqueur will keep for at least 2 months if kept cool. Be sure to 
shake the bottle well before serving. 

Makes 4 cups.


----------



## Cat (Dec 11, 2006)

BTW, Ann-Marie, to be a Bailey's knock off, the liquor in it should be Irish Whiskey. That's what's used in the real Bailey's. My recipe uses eggs - sorry!


----------



## Kal (Dec 11, 2006)

Cat - I'm curious what the egg receipe looks like?


----------



## Ann-Marie (Dec 11, 2006)

Cat, I never thought about using Irish whiskey.  However, it is so much more expensive than regular whiskey.  Maybe I'll try one batch just for the VIP's.  Myself and my hubby!!  I kind of scares me to use the raw eggs.


----------



## Cat (Dec 11, 2006)

Ann-Marie, that's the alcohol used in the genuine Bailey's. It HAS to be Irish whiskey to be a Bailey's taste-alike. I use John Jameson brand. I've never had to worry about how long it will last with the eggs in it. Once people taste it, there's never any left over. We did a blind testing with the actual Bailey's and this one, and everyone (about 25 people, if memory serves) liked this one better. Makes a nice hostess gift when given in a pretty decanter.

Here you go, Kal:

1 cup Irish whiskey
1-14 ounce can sweetened condensed milk
4 eggs
2 Tb pure vanilla extract
2 Tb genuine chocolate extract
1 Tb coconut extract
1 Tb powdered instant espresso

Blend at low speed in a blender. Transfer to a bottle with a tight cover and refrigerate for a minimum of 24 hours. Shake well before serving very cold.


----------



## Kal (Dec 11, 2006)

Cat - That sounds nice.  Is there a shelf life on the product?  Baileys doesn't list the ingredients on the label, so do you think it includes eggs or egg substitutes in the formula?


----------



## Cat (Dec 11, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> Cat - That sounds nice.  Is there a shelf life on the product?  Baileys doesn't list the ingredients on the label, so do you think it includes eggs or egg substitutes in the formula?



You know, Kal, I really don't know if it includes eggs or not, but I do suspect that it does, judging from the texture. That's why they're included in this recipe, so that you get that rich, creamy Bailey's texture. 

We have had some in the past that we've kept 3 months in the fridge, and as soon as we shook it up, it was still just as yummy. It's likely that the alcohol, coupled with the cold fridge temps, slows the growth of any harmful bacteria. We didn't get sick and no one else ever got sick from drinking my Irish Cream.


----------



## Kal (Dec 11, 2006)

Now that I think about it, the combination of condensed milk and eggs is a basic key lime pie filling but without the acid to cook the egg.  Prior to the pie filling setting up as the acid takes affect, the consistency would be very close to Baileys.  

To me, that consistency is where Baileys is noted.  Layer on other liquors such as Grand Marnier, Midori, Blue Curacao, butterscotch schnapps, Sambuca, Kahlua, Creme de Banana and/or vodka and you've got plenty of ideas for SHOOTERS.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Dec 12, 2006)

I am really a little afraid of the raw eggs.  Is there a way to heat them without cooking that would kill the bacteria?  Or, is it possible that the alcohol kills all the germs?


----------



## Cat (Dec 12, 2006)

No, no way to cook them and have it turn out as it should. Yes, as I said previously, the alcohol and refrigeration act as preservatives.

If you're that afraid, however, why not just go with one of the other recipes that were posted on here?


----------



## Kal (Dec 12, 2006)

Cat - I'm trying to do the arithmetic but I'm thinking a 55-gallon drum of the Baileys receipe would get me thru the holidays.  May have to hire a room full of chickens to get enough eggs!


----------



## cvmar (Dec 12, 2006)

Ann-Marie said:
			
		

> I am really a little afraid of the raw eggs.  Is there a way to heat them without cooking that would kill the bacteria?  Or, is it possible that the alcohol kills all the germs?



You can always use Davidson's pasteurized eggs. They sell them at Waldbaum's on Long Island. You can see informtion on them at www.safeeggs.com


----------



## Cat (Dec 12, 2006)

Kal, maybe you should just hook up an IV...

LOL, you lush, you!!!!!


----------



## Kal (Dec 12, 2006)

Cat - Tell me more about this "genuine chocolate extract".  What if I used a high quality chocolate as a starting point?

Living in the world of coffee, the thought of "instant" expresso gives me the feeling of Folgers sawdust.  Couldn't I just steam my own fresh expresso then concentrate it a bit?


----------



## Ann-Marie (Dec 12, 2006)

I did not even notice that the receipe called for Chocolate extract.  I glanced at it, and thought it was chocolate syrup.  In all the years of baking, I don't think I have ever seen chocolate extract.  I have to look for it.


----------



## Cat (Dec 12, 2006)

Kal and Ann-Marie, you should be able to find chocolate extract in the baking aisle at the grocery store. Durkee makes it, for one.

And no, you can't substitute chocolate. It would change the texture, and you want a much more concentrated flavor of chocolate than 2 Tb of melted chocolate would give you.

Don't use coffee that is made, as it will thin out the texture. You should be able to find a high-quality instant espresso. If desired, you may substitute any instant coffee that you like, just so long as it's not freeze-dried crystals. Those won't dissolve completely, which is why you use instant.


----------



## Cat (Dec 12, 2006)

*Chocolate Extract*

If all else fails and you can't find it at your grocery store,  here's an alternative.

Also  here's another.

You can probably find even more with a google search.


----------



## Kal (Dec 12, 2006)

Let's see now, that small bottle of chocolate extract will probably work just right with my 55-gallon batch.  

The quantity of Irish Whiskey will be a different story.


----------



## Jaybee (Dec 14, 2006)

Why, oh why did I start reading this thread?  Maybe because I LOVE Bailey's?
Now, with Kal's talk of the 55 gallon drum, I seem to be having visions of floating in a tub of Bailey's, with a contented grin on my face!  HOW much Irish whiskey?
 (Thanks for the recipe, Cat.)


----------



## Kal (Dec 14, 2006)

Note to self....."Never float in a tub of Baileys alone, take a friend"


----------



## Don (Dec 15, 2006)

When I was young and unmarried, I was in a group that included Lab Assistant students at a local hospital.  For a couple of months, Several doctors from Ireland, who came over for special training, were included in our group.  At one BYOB party, they were singing the praises of Irish whiskey.  They wanted me to try it.  I did on the condition they try my Seagrams Seven.  They were converted by its smoothness as compared to the Irish.


----------



## Jaybee (Dec 15, 2006)

Hmmm... Note to self...."Start taking bids from friends"  



			
				Kal said:
			
		

> Note to self....."Never float in a tub of Baileys alone, take a friend"


----------

